# Is This Worth Salvaging..?



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

I bought this...

http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t234/Verkitso/

...from a stall close to Checkpoint Charlie in Berlin, nearly ten years ago. I found it in the loft this afternoon, and although I had it working for a few, fleeting seconds, it seems to have died. I'd be interested to know whether it's worth repairing, or if there's any market for it in its present -- non-working -- condition.

Any help would be most welcome!


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Verkitso said:


> I bought this...
> 
> http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t234/Verkitso/
> 
> ...


Vostoks similar to this are only about Â£30 new so I wouldn't have thought that it's worth spending on - you may as well just get a new version - see New vostoks on RLT


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Or (if it has some sentimental value as a memento of your time in Berlin) you could buy one of the very many working watches with the same movement that appear on the likes of eBay and then have a friendly local jeweller to swap the movements for you.

I bought my first Vostok Komandirskie in Saigon in the early 90's. If/when it breaks, this is how I plan to get mine fixed


----------



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

Rich

I think that's a great idea. I bought the watch on my first trip away with my girlfriend who, a year later, became my wife, so it does have a lot of sentimental value. I'll take a look on the 'Bay to see what I can find and, in the meantime, I think I'll be ordering one of Roy's new batch of Vostoks. Just to tide me over, of course...!

Best regards

Richard (Verkitso)


----------



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

Whoops. Duplicated post deleted.


----------

